# Input Level -4/-5, ok?



## daxie (Nov 29, 2006)

Hello,

just bought my PB12+ :clap: :jump: 

Connected the dsp1124p to my sr7500...and to sub.

Putting in my WOTW disc, chapter 5.

Bypass on BFD.

SW setting in receiver on 0.
Listening level at about -10 (about 85 dB, above normal listening level).

Play.

CLIP CLIP CLIP.

I had to turn it to -4 -5 with a listening level of 75dB not to make it clip all the way.
I even think it might need even 1 or 2 lower.

What do you think?

Can an input level be too low (since I will be needing to adjust it in my subamp). Or might there be behringer setting problem?

(The sensitivity button on the back of the bfd is pushed in, that's correct, isn't it?)

Thank you,

daxie


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Can an input level be too low


I don't really know what input level you're talking about.

The switch on the rear of the BFD is a sensitivity switch which covers a fairly wide range of applications. With the button pushed in (-10dBV position), it will accept up to a maximum of +2dBV (about 1.25vRMS). This is consistent with most consumer equipment. The trim level control for subwoofer out on most consumer equipment allows for enough adjustment to match this spec.

When the switch on the rear of the BFD is out (+4dBu position), the sensitivity changes such that the maximum input level is +16dBu (about 4.9vRMS). This position usually accommodate pro equipment.

The voltage output of the subwoofer plug on a standard receiver will usually fall within the limits I've explained above. I looked at the manual of your receiver online and it does not list the output spec for the preamp section. The extent of their technical spec is confined to telling us how many outputs it provides - sheesh. I suspect it's fairly standard though...

brucek


----------



## daxie (Nov 29, 2006)

I mean the input level to the BFD... = output level receiver ~ subwoofer setting in receiver...

I was just wondering if the fact I have to turn it down a lot is "abnormal"...

Thnx


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I was just wondering if the fact I have to turn it down a lot is "abnormal"...


Not at all. That's why they provide the adjustment..............

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> I was just wondering if the fact I have to turn it down a lot is "abnormal"...


 Basically, you need to adjust the receiver’s subwoofer output so that the BFD is just below clipping with most demanding passages from a movie like WOTW, played at the highest levels you expect to use (although it’s okay to occasionally hit clipping). After you equalize, however, it may be necessary to re-adjust the level.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

